# Looking for canister air filter for "odd" Jet DC-1100



## C.J. (Oct 31, 2010)

Greetings,

I have been reading this forum for a bit, and have a question for your collective wisdom.

I bought my Jet DC-1100 dust collector in 2000-2001. I have used it since then, and now I want to put a 1 micron canister filter on it, with plastic bags below. 

I called up Jet, and they gave me a part numbers 708639B (filter) and 709563 (bags). Ordered the parts, got them home, go to install them, and the canister outer diameter is too big. It measures 20", the rim of my DC-1100 is just shy of 18". Call up Jet again, tell them the above, and they told me an 18" canister does not exist in their system. I shipped the parts back.

So, since Jet was unable to help, I am looking online for an 18" canister, but my Google-fu is failing me. I am even considering buying another 20" and modifying my rim, but, I imagine that might cause air leaks.

So, maybe you have had this problem, or maybe heard of it?

Regards,

C.J.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Try calling Wynn Enviromental. They should be able to help you find one that fits. 
http://www.wynnenv.com/


----------



## C.J. (Oct 31, 2010)

@ ACP - Thank you very much. They are much better than anything I have found so far. 

Regards,

C.J.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Interesting "mods" for a vertical dust collector*

Not the answer you wanted but while searching I found this great thread: http://workingwoods.com/hot_rodding_a_DC.htm I will do this to my Jet 1100 soon!
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## C.J. (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Interesting &quot;mods&quot; for a vertical dust collector*

No, i found that interesting. Thank you. To no one specific, if my DC 1100 has a 30 micron bag (but nylon bottom bag), i use a Delta air filter rated at 9% below 2 microns, and i wear a 3M HEPA/NIOSH pink filter, am i being negligent? How much room for improvement is there?

I am not looking for medical or legal opinions, a hunch would be perfect.

Thanka a bunch.

C.J.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Not the answer you wanted but while searching I found this great thread: http://workingwoods.com/hot_rodding_a_DC.htm I will do this to my Jet 1100 soon!
> :thumbsup: bill


I don´t aim to hijack C.J.´s thread, but I found that article interesting. One thing he did was to remove the crosshairs on the inlet. I have been thinking on doing the same since I sometimes find the inlet all clogged up with shavings. Are there any drawbacks on that? I´m thinking of the possibilty of larger pieces (for example the thin stripes that sometimes fall down into the dust collector on the table saw) coming into the fan and jamming it or damaging the wings. Anybody heard if this happening? Another aspect of this is that I plan to hook up my DC to a wireless remote control switch. To do that I have to bypass the safety disconnection breake. That means that if the fan get jammed and I´m not quick enough to turn it off the motor might burn.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Longknife said:


> I don´t aim to hijack C.J.´s thread, but I found that article interesting. One thing he did was to remove the crosshairs on the inlet. I have been thinking on doing the same since I sometimes find the inlet all clogged up with shavings. Are there any drawbacks on that? I´m thinking of the possibilty of larger pieces (for example the thin stripes that sometimes fall down into the dust collector on the table saw) coming into the fan and jamming it or damaging the wings. Anybody heard if this happening? Another aspect of this is that I plan to hook up my DC to a wireless remote control switch. To do that I have to bypass the safety disconnection breake. That means that if the fan get jammed and I´m not quick enough to turn it off the motor might burn.


I removed mine on a smaller Craftsman 3/4Hp unit, but on the 
1 1/2 Hp Jets there weren't any. Once in a while a small chunk goes "clunk" as it hits the impeller, but so far no outgoing or incoming projectiles! As long as it's wood I don't see a problem. I also don't think you will jam the impeller from just one source like a planer or jointer, unless it's mammoth! JMO however,  
Depending on the current draw of your motor you can use various remote switches. I think there's a "long ranger" from Penn State Industries. Mine on the shop vac is rated 11 amps and is used for outdoor lights like for Christmas Trees. I stole them from Tractor Supplies discount counter for $8.00 each.
I think Amazon sells 'em. :thumbsup: bill







*Amazon has some* 
like this one rated at 15 amps:




 [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0020ML76M/"]







[/ame] Amazon.com: Stanley 31170 3-Outlet Outdoor Receptacle with Wireless Remote Control, Black: Home Improvement 

I use them for my shop vacs, but a 1 HP D/C might be OK.
FYI, I searched remote outdoor lighting, not dust collectors.  bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

C.J. said:


> @ ACP - Thank you very much. They are much better than anything I have found so far.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> C.J.


Your welcome. They know their stuff and they have great service. I think you're being plenty safe with your current safety precautions. In fact, you should be good with that pink filter on your dust mask. The goal is to not have to wear one of them big ole masks all the time in the shop. That's where the 1 micron and less cartridges are a good start but by no means the end. I had to work on all my tools dust ports to improve collection an well. It's just one part of the DC puzzle IMO.


----------



## C.J. (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Looking for canister air filter for &quot;odd&quot; Jet DC-1100*

Thanks, ACP. I am rereading Sandor's dust control book, and i am suprised how much i forgot in ten years. I fear that i am going to end up changing my shop. They say the purpose of woodworking is to actually work with wood, but with the dust control "investigation", and setting up a new sawstop (result of 30 stitches and two finger tips by a dado), i am struggling to get there again.

Regards,

C.J.


----------



## Zion212 (May 31, 2010)

Amazon product works great. Thanks for sharing that with us, saved me a lot of money too!


----------



## C.J. (Oct 31, 2010)

@ACP again....Dick at Wynn Environmental advised me on the proper canister filter, and it would appear that it is working great now. I did have to modify the DC a bit, and he and I went back and forth via email. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## afterhours (Oct 4, 2014)

help...help...sorry to bring up such an old post, but I currently find myself in this same situation with my jet. I found you guys thru a google search and joined. looked around and I like what I see, I work in my wood shop daily and am glad to find this place. I don't have enough posts to pm cj for his fix. so I'm hoping he (or someone else with the knowledge) will help. I really need to improve dust control- I just piped a new system and was ready to run and this happened....


----------

